# 489 Visa Applicants



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

Not sure if a similar thread has been raised previously. I am however raising this one to enable subclass 489 applicants monitor individual timelines and progress of visa applications. My situation:

NT nomination 04/11/13 (2 weeks duration)
Invitation 06/11/13
Lodged and frontloaded docs 13/11/13
Medicals 15/11/13
Medicals cleared and uploaded 22/11/13
Called DIBP; informed CO assigned 13/12/13 
No communication from CO
Grant???? 
CO requested for new passports 20/12/13
Passport submitted 30/12/13; granted same day
Moved to Darwin with my family 30/01/14


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

my situation..
S.S got from South Australia - 13 jan,
visa applied on- 20 FEB.
WAITING FOR CO..?


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> my situation..
> S.S got from South Australia - 13 jan,
> visa applied on- 20 FEB.
> WAITING FOR CO..?


Hi Bazidkhan,
just proceed to get your medicals done. Good luck


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

nwachukwu71 said:


> Hi Bazidkhan,
> just proceed to get your medicals done. Good luck


yes i did medical in advance and upload it along with PCC on same day of visa application. 
Thanks


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all
SS for SA obtained on 17Dec2013
Applied visa 489 on 15 Feb
Awaiting CO to be allocated.
Part of docs uploaded. Does this affect the allocation of a CO? 
Please advices are welcome!


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

it does not effect CO alloc and CO allocation time line is 10 weeks for 489 visa applicants.


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all..please need some help from you. Case officer allocated and requesting more doc; what is the overseas penal certificates?? And also, why do they need australian federal police certificates from both of us.?
We were in australia 5 years ago for studies and back to our country.... is this why they need these police cert!?
What does functional english needed for spouse? Is ielts??
Please if someone can bring some light! 
Cheers!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

island25 said:


> Hi all..please need some help from you. Case officer allocated and requesting more doc; what is the overseas penal certificates?? And also, why do they need australian federal police certificates from both of us.?
> We were in australia 5 years ago for studies and back to our country.... is this why they need these police cert!?
> What does functional english needed for spouse? Is ielts??
> Please if someone can bring some light!
> Cheers!


Have you already applied? Did you read the document checklist for the visa? Most of your questions are answered there.

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

island25 said:


> Hi all..please need some help from you. Case officer allocated and requesting more doc; what is the overseas penal certificates?? And also, why do they need australian federal police certificates from both of us.?
> We were in australia 5 years ago for studies and back to our country.... is this why they need these police cert!?
> What does functional english needed for spouse? Is ielts??
> Please if someone can bring some light!
> Cheers!


Hi, you will need PC for any country you have lived in for more than one year within the last ten years. Functional English for your spouse is 4.5 band score in ever element of IELTS.


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi
Thanks a lot. However spouse has got 2 australian diplomas. Therefore ielts not needed right? This is what I have found out on immi website.
We are a bit frustrated as CO has been assigned but there is a total of 5 different persons/co asking us for some docs. When we send the doc, someone else email us asking for same docs. And when we email to clarify things, no one answers... 
We have also been told that they received our medical test..but to provide the xray image!! Which has been sent together with the full medical test! Our panel of doctors have confirmed that everything has been sent ..
Anyone having 'same' communication issues?
Cheers


----------



## faroquex (Apr 6, 2014)

island25 said:


> Hi
> Thanks a lot. However spouse has got 2 australian diplomas. Therefore ielts not needed right? This is what I have found out on immi website.
> We are a bit frustrated as CO has been assigned but there is a total of 5 different persons/co asking us for some docs. When we send the doc, someone else email us asking for same docs. And when we email to clarify things, no one answers...
> We have also been told that they received our medical test..but to provide the xray image!! Which has been sent together with the full medical test! Our panel of doctors have confirmed that everything has been sent ..
> ...


got SA nomination 25 March 2014
Lodge visa application through immiAccount on 4th April
Done Med 10th April
Med sent to DIBP 15th April
Uploaded all docs except PCC
Waiting for CO to Assign..


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone.really really need some of your advices. We have sent our medical tests in February and in April CO asked us for another xray image for the main applicant..asking the panel of doctors further reports. My fiance did it and sent the xray. Last week CO asked another xray for me. And I had to do another one. Did anyone has any idea why they are requesting xrays again!? Only 1 month after receiving the 1st ones!?
Also, what do we actually need to write down on type of visa for Form 160? Permanent or temporary visa? Because 489 is a temporary right? 
Cheers


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

You have to do everything as the CO advice you. And write permanent in the visa type. I have also applied for the 489 visa. Best of luck.


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok...well in the first medical 160 we sent we have put temporary...but the second one I have put permanent... lets wait to see. How is yours going? Have they contacted you? At what stage are you?


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

island25 said:


> Ok...well in the first medical 160 we sent we have put temporary...but the second one I have put permanent... lets wait to see. How is yours going? Have they contacted you? At what stage are you?


 well , I applied on lat 20th April , CO allotted and asked for medical of family. Sent all med on last 16th May. Now waiting for further response and grant from CO. Thanks


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi we got this message today: 
''We have received your documents. Please note both medical exams have been deferred as of the 9 April 2014.''
Does it mean postponed? Anyone has got this message before?


----------



## faroquex (Apr 6, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> well , I applied on lat 20th April , CO allotted and asked for medical of family. Sent all med on last 16th May. Now waiting for further response and grant from CO. Thanks


I applied 4th April and medical done 11th april. All documents already uploaded by that time. I didn't hear anything since than. You applied 2 weeks after me and got the CO already. This mean they don't assign case officer according to application submission date. Or CO did not contact me because he has already all documents and nothing to ask further.

I don't know which one is correct.


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

faroquex said:


> I applied 4th April and medical done 11th april. All documents already uploaded by that time. I didn't hear anything since than. You applied 2 weeks after me and got the CO already. This mean they don't assign case officer according to application submission date. Or CO did not contact me because he has already all documents and nothing to ask further.
> 
> I don't know which one is correct.


Sorryyyyyyy....
Actually I have applied on 20th Feb. It was just a mistake and I am really sorry to make you confused. I think it would be clear now for you.


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello guys.big confusion.so lost with so many officers from immi requesting same docs all the time.
Could you please advise where the medical tests should be sent to when it is for SA state sponsorship!?


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

bazidkhan said:


> my situation..
> S.S got from South Australia - 13 jan,
> visa applied on- 20 FEB.
> WAITING FOR CO..?


EOI Received 7 Feb 14
Visa lodged 23 Mar 14
Docs uploaded 28 Mar 14
Form 80 and Form 1221 sent thru e-mail on 28 Mar 14 due to limitation in no. of docs. to be uploaded.
Medical done for myself and spouse as well on 1 May 14. No case officer asked for it. Done it on self basis as the link was active for medical to be done.
Online immi account showed on 5 May 14: No health examination is required for this person based on information provided to DIBP.

I have 2 quest?

1. How one knows whether the case officer is allocated or not as the status is showing In Progress? I have heard that case officer is allocated in max 10 weeks time.

2. Character assessment particulars link for person 2 disappeared on Jun 14 , but still appearing for person 1. Do i need to file this character check as well keeping in mind i have sent the form 80 thru email?

Regards


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Brother said:


> EOI Received 7 Feb 14
> Visa lodged 23 Mar 14
> Docs uploaded 28 Mar 14
> Form 80 and Form 1221 sent thru e-mail on 28 Mar 14 due to limitation in no. of docs. to be uploaded.
> ...


Hi brother. 
I have gotten my CO after 9 weeks. Then she contacted me for medical of my dependants I.e wife and 3 kids. Then On last 6th June my CO sent me an email about delay.Now just waiting for the grant. 
As I look at your case. So as you have front loaded all the documents with your application. So I am sure they will not contact you until your CO need some more documents from you. You may get a direct grant from Co if all documents will be okay. Don't worry you will get your visa within 5 months inshallah. 
Regards


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Many Thx for your reply.

But my 2nd point remains outstanding.

It's been 3 months since I lodged a visa. Case officer yet to be allocated. Please clear me one thing you mentioned abt the grant in 5 months whereas I have seen n DIBP website abt the processing times of 190 and 489 visa in priority group 3 to be completed in 3 months. My waiting time of 3 months will end in last week of June.

Somebody with the same experience is requested to share their views.

Regards


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Dear all

I would request group members to share their views on 489 visa, as I have lodged under this category from NSW ORANA Region.

Anybody got a grant without a case officer allocated?

489 visa is a sword hanging over an applicant unless he finds a relevant job in his/her profession in regional areas of Oz?

Regards


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Dear Bazid

Which visa you and what occupation you applied and can u share your historical details of your case?


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Firs of all. . The processing time has been increased due to the closing of financial year and visa cap.
My story is sample. Got Ss from south Australia. Applied for the 489 visa on 20th Feb. Got Co on 22 April. Got delayed email from Co On 3 june. I expect the grant in July as well. That's all about my story.


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

My occupation is 342414.


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Can any member advise abt the character assessment particulars link appearing under my details but not appearing under my spouse's details I'm little bit confused what to do as i have lodged 489 visa on 23 MAR 14 but no case officer allocated yet. I have also sent Form 80 thru email to DIBP. My another question is do i need to click on character assessment particulars link or leave it as it is?


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Can any member advise whether i will be granted a visa grant as the close of financial year is round the corner?

I m not sure abt my visa result as after 12 days next year will start for DIBP and they will not consider applications lodged during July 13 to June 14

Please any member is encouraged and appreciated to share their knowledge of immigration laws.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Brother said:


> I m not sure abt my visa result as after 12 days next year will start for DIBP and they will not consider applications lodged during July 13 to June 14.


The start of a new financial year doesn't cancel applications submitted in the prior year. A new financial year simply starts a new quota. Your application will continue to be processed, and if granted it will be allocated against the new year's quota.


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

Brother said:


> Can any member advise abt the character assessment particulars link appearing under my details but not appearing under my spouse's details I'm little bit confused what to do as i have lodged 489 visa on 23 MAR 14 but no case officer allocated yet. I have also sent Form 80 thru email to DIBP. My another question is do i need to click on character assessment particulars link or leave it as it is?


Have you submitted your police clearance? Not sure if that's what you are required to submit at this stage.


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Dear Maggie

I have uploaded all my docs. including the PCC and my medicals also showing "No health examination is required for this person based on the information provided to DIBP."

Can anybody clear my confusion as what is the diff b/w "character assessment particulars link" and "Form 80" which I have already emailed to DIBP but not uploaded it as there is a limitation of no. of docs to be uploaded.

I have not been assigned any CO yet. Does that mean my case will be rejected? I have lodged a visa under 489 after receiving invitation from NSW Orana region nominating 221111 as my occupation.


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Dear Maggie
Can u share ur case details?
Which state u have chosen? What occupation u have nominated and have u received ur grant or not?

Regards


----------



## Brother (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 
Congratulations to everyone who got their Visas. I lodged an application for a Permanent resident visa (489) from Pakistan in March 2014. I hoped to be allocated a case officer within 10 weeks after lodging the application. It is now almost 3 Months since I lodged the application and I'm yet to receive any communication from DIBP. I keep logging into my ImmiAccount and notice that the status is always 'in Progress'. The account was last updated on March 2014. I attached all required documents whose status are all showing either as 'received' or 'recommended'. I have sent few docs. including Form 80 thru email due to limitation of no. of docs to be uploaded.
This is quite a bit frustrating. Anyone facing a similar problem?


----------



## ravi201 (Jun 20, 2014)

How to find a job or work being a 489 aspirant? i am holding visa and waiting because of job issue .How could i find a job? Maximum how much time it will take to find a job?


----------



## ckrejith (Mar 3, 2015)

*Darwin 489*

Hi,

I am also planning to apply for NT 489. Please share some of your early experience in Darwin.
1) Its heard that temporary visa holders including 489 visa holders have to pay for schooling. Is this true.?

2) How about the rents and jobs scenario in Darwin ?

3) It is required to write about 'Why do you move to NT' with our application. How did you answered this..?

Thank You..



nwachukwu71 said:


> Not sure if a similar thread has been raised previously. I am however raising this one to enable subclass 489 applicants monitor individual timelines and progress of visa applications. My situation:
> 
> NT nomination 04/11/13 (2 weeks duration)
> Invitation 06/11/13
> ...


----------

